
Ask HN: Would anyone use a JIRA mac, windows or linux client? - wnm
Hi everyone. I&#x27;m thinking about writing a native desktop client for jira as a sideproject. Would anyone be interested in that?
======
jason_slack
I started writing one for iOS, using a game engine to get some really rich
effects, but JIRA changes very quickly and I always found myself in their web
interface rather than using what I had written. I am in the Atlassian
ecosystem myself.

------
joshstrange
Honestly probably not as all client interfaces I've tried end up lagging
behind the web or not having all the features. It's a huge undertaking to
recreate JIRA in a client.

------
breakingcups
Personally, I wouldn't be. Just adding a voice :) The web interface is good
enough for me.

------
pawelniewie
Someone would as there's already an app for that
([http://almworks.com/jiraclient/overview.html](http://almworks.com/jiraclient/overview.html))
and it is doing fine :-)

~~~
wnm
How do you know they are doing fine? :) I don't like the UI. Looks a bit
clunky. So maybe there is a market...

~~~
pawelniewie
As far as I heard. I'm in Atlassian ecosystem myself.

------
brianjking
Paid or free? Would it work for both self-hosted and Atlassian Cloud
instances? Both Jira Core & Jira Agile?

~~~
wnm
Free for small teams, paid for larger ones maybe? Both cloud and self-hosted.
Both core and agile.

~~~
brianjking
Count me in then. @brianjking (twitter)

------
mikejmoffitt
I would use a Linux or OS X client. I would appreciate a good CLI as well.

~~~
wnm
Can I ask what are the use cases for a jira cli? And what would make it good?

